

Ask HN: Is there a HN-like site for Foreign Policy and International Relations? - hastur


======
Toddward
Here's a subreddit I found, though it seems to be only moderately active:
<http://www.reddit.com/r/IRstudies>

I'd be interested to know of any other destinations people know if.

------
jsavimbi
Man, those were the days on Usenet spent plotting the Balkan disaster. It
would be nice to know that something similar exists, as I'm getting bored of
political blogs in search of eyeballs.

